# Who saw the channel 4 programmes.........embarrassing bodies



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm thinking in particular the girly programme on Wednesday..
and specifically Alison, the "interior designer" darling.. :wink:

Alison 45... ((great legs!!).....had been down in the dumps for years _apparently _because she felt she had too much skin downstairs.

Now me being a man of the world and a prolific shagger of girls (occasionally women)...have seen many girls bits, and i have to say i didn't think the lovely Alison had a particularly fleshy labia :?

What did you guys think...

Are you fans of a fleshy labia..AKA mudflaps?

Or do you like em nice and neat?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

PMSL :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This thread is useless without pictures :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

they looked like Dr spock had lost his ears!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

FFS, who'd have thought the flame room would lower itself to a debate on beef curtains :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> I'm thinking in particular the girly programme on Wednesday..
> and specifically Alison, the "interior designer" darling.. :wink:
> 
> Alison 45... ((great legs!!).....had been down in the dumps for years _apparently _because she felt she had too much skin downstairs.
> ...


Got to agree her flaps were nothing out of the ordinary. As you say, well fit though. She must be an exhibitionist - couldn't believe it when the camera zoomed right in. Nicely shaved as well. It's quality viewing all round.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one know when this is repeated I missed it  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one know when this is repeated I missed it  :wink: :lol:


Agreed, I'd like to see that 8)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

what gets me though is that they all say," im too embarrassed to go to my gp". _erokaythen _ share with the whole nation on tv from a trailer parked in the middle of a town centre :roll:

The fella who had not had sex for 11 months, not surprised with that little weapon  was glad the missus was watchin :wink: I Felt like a rival for lex steele :lol:

Si


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one know when this is repeated I missed it  :wink: :lol:


4oD :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

That bloke with the small todger.......

Do you think his name was Justin!!! :lol: :lol:

My wife says more like ..... Tin-Tin :lol: :lol:

Aaaahhhhh......... poor little cock!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> I'm thinking in particular the girly programme on Wednesday..
> and specifically Alison, the "interior designer" darling.. :wink:
> 
> Alison 45... ((great legs!!).....had been down in the dumps for years _apparently _because she felt she had too much skin downstairs.
> ...


Nothing on telly then?lol

Flabby gash, i have to say.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

well i wud say she had far too much hangin out, once they were cut off they looked like a couple of over cooked sirloins


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> well i wud say she had far too much hangin out, once they were cut off they looked like a couple of over cooked sirloins












Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

piss flaps ohlovly pis flps you make me happy when skies are grey


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> piss flaps ohlovly pis flps you make me happy when skies are grey


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

She could have plulled them over her ears in winter as Ear Muffs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A pair of these and she would have been sorted ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

John wayne's saddle bags, wizards sleeves all good names for lovely body parts


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

wizards sleeves, pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------

